# Rossini's Meow



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Love this!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

WHAT an exercise in keeping a straight face! GREAT JOB!


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

I love this. I found other versions of it too, but these boys are the greatest


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That was a delight to watch!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That was great! I've never heard of this song before.


----------



## Lynx79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I used to play this on my horn at school! It's very fun. I don't know about you but I always think of two cats sitting on opposite fences singing this trying to outdo each other.


----------

